
Apply HN: Getline – p2p reputation system - kwikiel
Get Line is a peer to peer lending platform with adjustable credit line and simple solutions to directly invest in other people.<p>There&#x27;s a better alternative to loans than what is currently offered by the financial industry. We&#x27;ve created Line with strong belief that social connections and reputation are the most important currency. We&#x27;re fixing the lending experience with social networks based on trust. That&#x27;s right - we encourage our users to invest in other people&#x27;s dreams.<p>I wrote more about this in medium.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@kacperwikiel&#x2F;social-lending-alternative-approach-e835a290f760#.fkmvasj5g
======
buss
How will you handle fraud and defaults?

How are you establishing a credit rating? Why is it better than traditional
credit ratings?

Lending your friends money often results in both the loss of your money and
your friend. How can you prevent this?

